# freund sucht n guten clan fürs besser werden



## AMD4EVA (26. Juni 2014)

*freund sucht n guten clan fürs besser werden*

hallo

er hat nach 1000gefechte am testserver heute am liveserver angefangen,
er ist schon ganz gut Aber eben nur atm. 30 gefechte da nimmt ihm in wot forum leider keiner ernst.
(was ich für schade halte, das gute newcomer einfach liegengelassen werden)

die Wn atm. 1200wn7 1240 wn8


kennt ihr n guten clan für ihn wo er sich hocharbeiten kann?
mindestalter 18panzer 
in der garage pz4 schmalturm
ab morgen vk 3601H bzw. tiger henschel 


(wenns mögich wär würde ich ihn ja zu dem wo ich drin bin mitnehmen, aber leider noch zu low von dem panzer als auch der WN)


----------



## MR.Chaos (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: freund sucht n guten clan fürs besser werden*

ähem  wenn er mag kann er uns mal besuchen     soll sich mal im Spiel bei PumaFacer [WB] melden


----------

